# 4-8-2018 Portage Lakes (PLX) Big Bass Open



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

The Portage Lakes Bass Masters is hosting their annual Big Bass Open on April 8th, 2018. Tourny starts at 8am through 2pm. 1 bass limit. Registration starts at 6:30am. $60.
No late fee. Paying 9 places. Follow this link to get a downloadable PDF with all the details.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1621701398125138/

Flyers are also available at Fisherman's Central, our event sponsor. A great way to kick off your tournament season. It is a low cost, entry level event that newcomers to the sport would be more than welcome to attend. We will help and advise you with any questions you may have. Questions contact directors listed on PDF. Thanks!

On our pinned post, same link, is our "Lucky 17" Big Money Big Bass event later in the month.
We will see you there and have the coffee on for ya!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Cannot find the PDF for the tourny on the 8th. Can you please post one here


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Here you go Dan. Sorry it's a little blury


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks buddy !!! You fishing it?


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm fishing the April 7th tournament


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Is the A rig banned here as well?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Tap that bass said:


> Is the A rig banned here as well?


No


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Can't write home about the forecast for this weekend, but it is the right time of year to catch a giant. This late Winter, early Spring bite can yield some of the biggest bass of the season from Portage. Past weigh-ins have included a 7.75lb giant caught by Blackert, multiple 6's, with 4's and 5's common. All you need is one good bite. So grab your deer huntin clothes and join us. We will have the coffee on. See ya there!


----------

